# shop made doweling jig and other tips from WoodSmith



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Another possibly useful , self-centering , jig from *WoodSmith Tips* if you plan on doweling any of your projects.
http://www.woodsmithtips.com/2011/06/02/shop-made-dowling-jig/

Also an interesting use of T-Track to make your own trammel set-up : )
http://www.woodsmithtips.com/2012/06/07/big-compass-for-layouts/?utm_source=WoodsmithTips&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=5986

http://www.woodsmithtips.com/2011/05/12/make-your-own-bullnose/


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

cool tips. thanks for posting Len.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Dusty,

Thanks for sharing these sites.

I especially liked the T-Track trammel set-up.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

I like this one, I made it myself. I think I will canx my subscription to Wood Smith and wait until everyone posts the projects here. LOL


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

nice


----------



## Infernal2 (May 20, 2012)

Nice… I use almost the same set up with a nail in the center (instead of the holes) for a center scribe.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for [posting this. I somehow missed the doweling jig and I need one!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Shop made hold down clamps with pattern : )*

http://www.woodsmithtips.com/2012/06/14/shop-made-hold-down/?utm_source=WoodsmithTips&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=6015


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice little tip for ZCI leveling , just in case : )
http://www.woodsmithtips.com/2012/06/28/quick-insert-leveling/?utm_source=WoodsmithTips&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=6070


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Here's a tip / jig from Woodworkers Journal for your drill press.
http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/resource/WoodworkingTechniques/DrillPressJig/index.html


----------



## JerrodMcCrary (Jan 1, 2014)

Thought these were interesting. Thanks


----------

